# My blog about my horses



## PaintMare (Nov 23, 2011)

Check out my blog about training horses, my farm and my horses!!! Its called.....thepaintedponyjournal


----------



## PaintMare (Nov 23, 2011)

I put a blog about rescue horses on the website to. Please comment on it with tips and your experiences with rescue horses!!!!!


----------

